# Are all the N guys sleeping?



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have put up a Decoder and Install if anyone needs one on the Random Act Of Kindness thread! Go look!


----------



## Railtunes (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeh, finally! Micro-Trains just released a new Canadian Pacific sleeper and I couldn't resist. So now I'm resting comfortably, dreaming my way through the Rockies on the old "Dominion". . . .


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

We are alive..........I think


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Not sure. I play with N once and a while. More than 0-27! NIMT, when I get a engine new enough worth DCC'ing, I'll send ya off one. One question Sean, is DCC/Sound available for the re-released Bachmann DD40AX?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The do make a sound chip for the DDA40X, The only problem is you have to use 2 decoders to do that engine up right because of the dual motors. You can run them off of one decoder but your really close to the max amperage and a small hic-up will toast them.
You may say but the factory board has only one decoder, Well that's a standard decoder (that frys right and left) and no sound. When I do installs of sound decoders on these units I toss the factory interface board (also known for frying) and hard wire the new decoders into everything. They not only sound better they run better!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

> *Are all the N guys sleeping?*


work, kids, no school :lol_hitting:. I can't wait till fall to get some sleep


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Busy time of year for me. I still creep around here tho!


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm still here checking things out,just haven't worked on layout in a while. Busy, busy lol.


----------



## Catwagon (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm new here and just itching to begin a layout cause it's been a long, long time since I did. I'm thinking three by six, but I don't know.... 

What radius am I going to need to _*gracefully*_ run something like a 4-8-4 without it looking totally dumb in a turn?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site. I think you might consider no less than 11" radius (15" or larger looks very nice with a 4-8-4 arrangement.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Ive got 11 and 1/4 I think it is, and its kinda tight for my 4-8-4 J Class...it can do it, but i fear damage to it for prolonged use on it...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Catwagon said:


> I'm new here and just itching to begin a layout cause it's been a long, long time since I did. I'm thinking three by six, but I don't know....
> 
> What radius am I going to need to _*gracefully*_ run something like a 4-8-4 without it looking totally dumb in a turn?


Welcome to the site.

4x8 would be better if you can squeeze it in.
I always say go the biggest you can from the get go. 

It seems that if you start smaller and you do have extra space you will eventually add on to it anyway.

Start a thread on your build and add on to it.
If you want.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Catwagon said:


> I'm new here and just itching to begin a layout cause it's been a long, long time since I did. I'm thinking three by six, but I don't know....
> 
> What radius am I going to need to _*gracefully*_ run something like a 4-8-4 without it looking totally dumb in a turn?


4-8-4's run best on radii of 18 inches or greater. However you can get by with 15 inch radii.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Bob is correct.....the larger radius will take into account any passenger car over-hang + the larger radius is "gracefull".


----------

